# New Project 1984 Bianchi Nuovo Racing 12v



## Mr.RED (Apr 7, 2019)

I am not sure I need another bike or project but a Bianchi in red is hard to pass up. Its a 1984 Nuovo Racing 12v with Columbus tubes, Campagnolo drivetrain,  Modolo Flash brakes (Modolo brakes never work), Ofmega crankset, Ofmega BB, Ofmega headset, ofmega pedals, 3TTT stem/handlebars and mismatch 700c wheels. I've always liked Bianchi's but was never a celeste green type of person so once I saw this and it was my size it was sorta of game over. The 3ttt stem does have some pitting which I am considering replacing and I also thinking for possibly getting some Nitto Nordeast handlebars maybe go the route of a fast upright road bike.  I actually remember to take a few pics for before cleaning it.


----------



## unregistered (Apr 7, 2019)

Nice pickup! I scored an older Bianchi this winter and finally got to ride it this weekend. She’s a keeper!


----------



## Mr.RED (Apr 7, 2019)

Sweet ride she looks awesome good score.


----------



## juvela (Apr 8, 2019)

-----

The 1982 through 1984 980, Nuovo Alloro and Nuovo Racing models were nearly identical in both frame and kitting.

Member HARPO took in a model 980 from 1982 last year which is nearly identical to your machine save for its gear ensemble & brakeset.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/my-first-bianchi.131528/

-----


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 8, 2019)

Never could figure out why Modolo brakes suck, but they really do not work good, regardless of adjusting or brake shoes.


----------



## BLK80SLT (Apr 8, 2019)

I picked up the exact bike last summer. It was an absolute wreck but it cleaned up nice after new powder coat. You're going to really enjoy riding it.







Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BLK80SLT (Apr 8, 2019)

BLK80SLT said:


> I picked up the exact bike last summer. It was an absolute wreck but it cleaned up nice after new powder coat. You're going to really enjoy riding it.View attachment 977503View attachment 977504View attachment 977505
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk



It started out like this.





Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.RED (Apr 8, 2019)

Yeah mine the frame is in good shape and with the help of a sonic cleaner all the parts looks awesome. The wheels are mismatch and dont look great which means I am gonna replace them, the 3TTT stem has pitting which is too ugly for me to live with so thankfully I got enough parts to replace the ugly.  The seat post binder bolt was stripped so I had to drill that out other than that this project wont take long.  I powdercoat alloy wheels for cars, trucks etc for a living sadly my works oven the racking isn't removable like it was a few years back when I was powder coating bike frames here and there.  Anyhow heres a pic of my seat post setup I am thinking for the Bianchi ....


----------



## BLK80SLT (Apr 8, 2019)

That will look nice on there.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.RED (Apr 9, 2019)

The post looks killer on the frame but the saddle doesn't which is no biggie I will have some progress done on this after the Copake NY bike show.


----------



## Mr.RED (Apr 21, 2019)

Done for now.....


----------

